

Code Academy: Clearing the Air - bootload
http://howilearnedeverything.com/2011/10/30/clearing-the-air/

======
xiaoma
I have to say their behavior is unappealing to me as well. Not only that, but
it tarnishes my impression of YC. Naughtiness is one thing. Lying and trying
to take people's name from them is another. I sincerely hope this kind of
thing isn't informally encouraged at YC.

------
wccrawford
I don't buy it. You don't name yourself CodeCademy if you know you have a
competitor named Code Academy. You do it because you like the name. You think
it's edgy or hip or something.

I don't think they knew about each other until recently, when the names had
already been established.

Sure, the users confuse them. (Which is why CodeCademy isn't a good name...
You can't say it without people inserted the 'a' mentally, so they'll never
get it right if they learn about it verbally.) But that doesn't mean they did
it on purpose.

And let's be honest: It's a really obvious name for a school where you learn
to program.

~~~
mentat
You do if you're expecting to push the person out of that name space due to
better SEO, buzz, etc. (Burn karma burn)

